# Any relationship between socionics and instinctual stacking?



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> Tbh sp sounds more like Se+ rather than Si.
> Though I agree certain sp influenced themes are present within the scope of Si+ as well.


Apparently Se can be wanting to enrich your living space and things like that, but I can't think of any other similarity. Perhaps people can have a different approach to Self-pres depending on which IE they're using? Based on this summary though, it's probably more about looking after your health;



> Summary of SP instinct:
> primary concerns - physical safety, comfort, and well-being; securing an orderly and aesthetically pleasing way of life (food, clothing, money, housing, and physical health)
> primary focus - security, comfort, and well-being of the environment (lighting, temperature, comfortable furniture, aesthetics, food quality)
> primary ambition - using practicality and financial sense to create a secure environment in the home and workplace (paying bills, acquiring skills to ensure the orderly flow of life)
> ...


When there is something threatening your health, safety or security people probably start to behave like the above. For example if you were diagnosed with a food allergy, you would start prioritising things that give you comfort and relief.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Wisteria said:


> Apparently Se can be wanting to enrich your living space and things like that, but I can't think of any other similarity. Perhaps people can have a different approach to Self-pres depending on which IE they're using? Based on this summary though, it's probably more about looking after your health;
> 
> When there is something threatening your health, safety or security people probably start to behave like the above. For example if you were diagnosed with a food allergy, you would start prioritising things that give you comfort and relief.


I was thinking about self preservation in more general terms. Safety, security, ordery flow of life are not intrinsically health realted, or not limited to health concerns, at least, but rather broader topics related to boundaries.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

To_august said:


> I was thinking about self preservation in more general terms. Safety, security, ordery flow of life are not intrinsically health realted, or not limited to health concerns, at least, but rather broader topics related to boundaries.


In my understanding people use self preservation as a means to protect themselves to ensure their survival. SP is the said to be the first instinct to have evolved and the most basic instinct. When someone prioritises this instinct I imagine they're literally just going into survival mode;



> Self Preservation: The focus here is easy to understand from the name. People of this Instinctual type are preoccupied with basic survival needs as they translate in our contemporary society. Thus, Self-Preservation types are concerned with money, food, housing, health, physical safety and comfort. Being safe and physically comfortable are priorities. These people are quick to notice any problems in a room such as poor lighting or uncomfortable chairs, or to be dissatisfied with the room temperature. They often have issues connected with food and drink, either overdoing it or having strict dietary requirements. In the healthy to average Levels, of the three Instinctual types, they are the most practical in the sense of taking care of basic life necessities—paying bills, maintaining the home and workplace, acquiring useful skills, and so forth. In a nutshell, Self-Preservation types are focused on enhancing their personal security and physical comfort.


Are there any situations where someone would protect their boundaries and exert force that isn't for the sake of their own survival? An example would be business competition and rivalry. There is boundaries involved there, but the owner still only protects or exerts their boundaries to preserve their own resources. If they go in debt, then it also threatens their own survival and sense of security because they don't have the finances to survive. I see it as a very instinctual thing, but the information elements could play a role in their ability to do so.


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

@Wisteria, I do not disagree with that^
was referring to this part:


> Apparently Se can be wanting to enrich your living space and things like that, but I can't think of any other similarity. Perhaps people can have a different approach to Self-pres depending on which IE they're using? Based on this summary though, it's probably more about looking after your health


In Se terms that would mean either to ensure the living space protection and its sustainment, or to expand that space. As it is apparent it’s not related to health specifically. Not directly, at least. But it is something, I think, both sp and Se deal with. It may manifest in different ways, of course, and you provided some examples of it as well.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 21, 2017)

The semantics of instinctual stacking bear resemblance to some of the functions.


----------



## keepthepeace94 (Sep 5, 2018)

I firmly believe that instinctual stackings cannot be encompassed in a socionic type. They describe two separate elements. Though obviously I cannot prove it, from experience I've met two duals (LSEs) of different instinctual variants. I've even met another EII (so weird to meet someone who thinks the same as you btw) of sp/sx stacking while I am without a doubt sx/sp EII.


----------



## richard nixon (Sep 14, 2017)

ILE and SLE are always sx/so


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

richard nixon said:


> ILE and SLE are always sx/so


[citation needed]


----------



## Bastard (Feb 4, 2018)

Remnants said:


> [citation needed]


That goes for enneagram as a whole, tbh.


----------

